# 6 weeks old and belly button still weeping? Is this normal?



## Teach123

My LO is 6 weeks this Tuesday and her belly button is still weeping and the little red vein thing that is in the middle is still very prominent. It seemed to have cleared up a few weeks ago but it has got worse over the past couple of days. Is this normal - how long did everyone elses LO belly button take to heal?


----------



## blahblahblah

My LO's was all sorted within a couple of weeks. It doesn't sound right that it's weeping after 6 weeks - I'd be inclined to get it checked out.


----------



## Lou+Bubs

I would get it checked hun, just to be sure!


----------



## kt.wood

Hi, our little girl had this, it does have a name but I cant remember what it is. We mentioned it to the GP & all they do is seal it with some silver nitrate which makes it heal up. It is completely painless for them so dont worry at all. Ever since we had it done her bellybutton has been fine & no more weeping. Hope this helps, Katie.


----------



## Mork

Hey,
Is it 'granulated' - my lo had this and has just had a course of penicillin (at 10 weeks) which seems to have helped although due to the warm weather it still weeps a little (but not so bad) x


----------



## Blaumba

My LO's seemed to heal by 4 weeks but then started weeping again at 5 weeks, I remember it because we were away for christmas and I was worried about it. Various people suggested putting neat vodka on it :wacko: (which may have been due to too much christmas merriment) I wasn't sure and so I just cleaned it lightly with cotton wool and water and kept it out in the air as much as poss. I also didn't obbsess about getting every trace of the crustyness off as this seemed to make it weep more (like picking a scab iykwim) and it cleared up within about a week and half :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

Harriets was like that and ditto what KT wood said :)

although hers was about 4 weeks because she had her check then and the Dr sorted it x


----------



## pandv

Charlie's belly button seemed to have healked but over the weekend it is protruding a lot more . It looks stretched and is weeping but only a little. I'm taking him to the baby clinic this afternoon to get it checked over so I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had this - called an umbilical granuloma. Medical opinion varies on it - the pediatrician at the hospital that we were seeing about something else, wrote to our GP telling her to get it frozen off with silver nitrate - but my GP said that was horribly old school and unnecessary. We just left it and it went away by itself.


----------



## Teach123

Thank you everyone for the advice. It seems to have crusted over this morning and looks smaller. GOt our 6 week check on Friday so will get GP's advice then


----------



## vac_uk

My LO's still leaks too, got it swabbed last week for infection but doesnt seem to be, i was to have a phone call if it was infected and havent heard anything... plus it doesnt look infected...just keeps weaping...dont know how long they allow it to keep weaping for but my Lo doesnt seem bothered by it or anything


----------

